# Starting with Oil Paints



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have recently started to paint. I do pastels, water colors and now I have started with oil paints. Below is my first landscape painting in students grade oil paint and on home made canvas. I painted this, this afternoon. It is a tonalist work. I wanted to limit my palette and see how it goes. 

Thanks


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi 

Posting after a long time, took a break and started again.

Thanks


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi

My very dismal version of Claude Monet's painting.


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Random forest view with a stream


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

A lit Forest and a calm stream


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Tonalism work


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Drew this a month ago.... Very average


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

"Lonely evening in the woods"


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Red tone pathway


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Walking the Storm


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

The Catalyst Moon (Tonalism)


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

The Forest Gateway


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Finally resumed painting after a bad month of may. Tonalist work


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Just finished this painting. Inspired by famous tonalist painter Edward Mitchell Bannister


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Smoky skies


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Random summer Landscape


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Small size tonalist painting 

Night Light


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

This thread is officially closed as I have quit this forum and have deleted all my artwork from here.


----------

